# Everyone, Share your New Year's Photos.



## charlieversion2 (Jan 3, 2008)

Let's see some good times.


I wish all of you a happy new year!






mmm.... Jameson's on the rocks.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Tad (Jan 3, 2008)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


>



Awwwwww, how cute are you two together? :bow:


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 3, 2008)

Bummer.

I should have taken a picture of myself putting together a new tv stand with a power drill while wearing my flannel pj's.

I rocked in 2008, let me tell ya!


:blink:


----------



## Tad (Jan 3, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Bummer.
> 
> I should have taken a picture of myself putting together a new tv stand with a power drill while wearing my flannel pj's.



Hmmm, BBW using power tools while wearing funky/comfortable PJs? Yah, darn straight you should have taken a picture! :wubu: 

(yah, I know, drifting off topic for the thread and board, sorry)


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 3, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Bummer.
> 
> I should have taken a picture of myself putting together a new tv stand with a power drill while wearing my flannel pj's.
> 
> ...



Tina ... laughing ... this is exactly how I spent my New Year's, minus the power tool. I was decked out in my fabulous, cheerfully unsexy new pair of soft cotton PJ's (material all warm 'n fuzzy, exactly like a bathrobe, and about as shapeless), watching a movie & eating ice cream. So very, very glam. 

On a positive note, the movie was "Eastern Promises" which rocked ... and had an extended shower scene with a very, very nude Viggo Mortensen. I just had to look beyond the bloody, horrible violence to hold onto that hot, hot Return of the King mental imagery. And did I mention, EXTREMELY NUDE?


----------



## Tad (Jan 3, 2008)

Ours was sitting on the couch, watching year end comedy shows on CBC, and going to be early. But under the fluffy housecoats we were splitting a new pair of silk pajamas, so we did manage a teensy hint of glamor 

So I will live vicariously through the pics of the young and childless. So post more pics, y'all! My vicarious existence is in jeopardy here


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's a horrid pic of me and my friend Becky...sneak attack kisses while singing are not good.


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jan 3, 2008)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


>



Wow....you guys really look great together!


----------



## anybodys (Jan 3, 2008)

what a snazzy couple! love the suspenders, man.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 3, 2008)

edx said:


> Hmmm, BBW using power tools while wearing funky/comfortable PJs? Yah, darn straight you should have taken a picture! :wubu:
> 
> (yah, I know, drifting off topic for the thread and board, sorry)





Bless the FA's!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 3, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Tina ... laughing ... this is exactly how I spent my New Year's, minus the power tool. I was decked out in my fabulous, cheerfully unsexy new pair of soft cotton PJ's (material all warm 'n fuzzy, exactly like a bathrobe, and about as shapeless), watching a movie & eating ice cream. So very, very glam.
> 
> On a positive note, the movie was "Eastern Promises" which rocked ... and had an extended shower scene with a very, very nude Viggo Mortensen. I just had to look beyond the bloody, horrible violence to hold onto that hot, hot Return of the King mental imagery. And did I mention, EXTREMELY NUDE?




PJ's, the new black. 

I LOVED Eastern Promises. Viggo..shower scene...extreme nudity. Yum.


I'm sure my neighbors wondered what was going on downstairs, i'm not that handy with those tools but once I got started it was kinda fun.

2008, the year of Black and Decker.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 3, 2008)

I rocked in the new year with some fine friends and gallons of winter lager, jello shots, and some champagne for good measure. It was a Dick Clark rockin' eve. Hope ya'll keep feelin' great in '08.






EDIT:

Lol, I just realized I'm doublefisting champagne and beer in that pic. Yeah, I'm a champ. No applause needed.


----------



## Melian (Jan 3, 2008)

rocczilla said:


> I rocked in the new year with some fine friends and gallons of winter lager, jello shots, and some champagne for good measure. It was a Dick Clark rockin' eve. Hope ya'll keep feelin' great in '08.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bahahahahahaha!!!!

Oh man....you're the winner. :bow:


----------



## rabbitislove (Jan 3, 2008)

Mary + Chris = Awe. 
I love your suspenders. I got my roommate a pair, but their rainbow suspenders 

I didn't get any of me and my friend at the bar, and I probably would've lost the camera, but I did take pics of me getting ready. And yes, when I'm trying to seduce the camera I make stupid faces :doh: 

View attachment 2.jpg


View attachment 3.jpg


----------



## Melian (Jan 3, 2008)

rabbitislove said:


> Mary + Chris = Awe.
> I love your suspenders. I got my roommate a pair, but their rainbow suspenders
> 
> I didn't get any of me and my friend at the bar, and I probably would've lost the camera, but I did take pics of me getting ready. And yes, when I'm trying to seduce the camera I make stupid faces :doh:



Aww so pretty! Especially your eyes


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jan 3, 2008)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Here's a horrid pic of me and my friend Becky...sneak attack kisses while singing are not good.



I would not call that picture horrid at all. Adorable, yes, horrid no. 

Everyone looks great and looks like they had a lot of fun. Happy 2008 everyone.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 3, 2008)

Eh I say horrid because I feel I look really drunk...then again...I was.


----------



## Laina (Jan 3, 2008)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Here's a horrid pic of me and my friend Becky...sneak attack kisses while singing are not good.



Cutest New Year's picture I've seen yet. (I love candid shots like this.)


----------



## phatfatgirl (Jan 3, 2008)

here I am wayyyyyy before any drinks.. before I even left the house! 

View attachment me new years 2.jpg


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jan 3, 2008)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Eh I say horrid because I feel I look really drunk...then again...I was.



I didn't think you look drunk. I think you look like you'd be fun to hang out with. (But then again, I was drunk on New Years too, so maybe my perception of fun is off)


----------



## Melian (Jan 3, 2008)

phatfatgirl said:


> here I am wayyyyyy before any drinks.. before I even left the house!



So let's see some AFTER the drinks!


----------



## phatfatgirl (Jan 3, 2008)

I look pretty much the same.. lmfao.. except 'wider eyed' lol and holding onto my drink for dear life!  

View attachment new years goddesses again.jpg


----------



## Wanderer (Jan 3, 2008)

No joy here; I spent NYE babysitting while my sister and her husband went to a swingers' party. Ah, the joys of being live-in babysitting service...


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 3, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> I didn't think you look drunk. I think you look like you'd be fun to hang out with. (But then again, I was drunk on New Years too, so maybe my perception of fun is off)



LOL

well thanks...I is a fun drunk...but I kinda start singing anything...and I mean ANYTHING...you name it...if I'm drunk enough I'll sing it. lol


----------



## findingme4me (Jan 3, 2008)

The hubby and I went to dinner... and took some pics.

waiting for our food






gonna eat him instead





my food





his food






eating the food









Hes new to all this and personally asked for a picture like this one....hmm its growing on him.. YIPPIE!!


----------



## IMW_NL (Jan 4, 2008)

my food





his food






Sorry to say it but in my opinion those are quite pathetic portions you got. I wouldn't call that dinner, I would call that a snack.


----------



## findingme4me (Jan 4, 2008)

IMW_NL said:


> my food
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I agree. i said just that when the plate arrived. 
and left hungry... ugh but was ready to party and didnt wanna stuff only to regret it later!


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 4, 2008)

Here is me and my neice Alannah. We were our partying. 

View attachment newyears_alannah.JPG


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 4, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


cutest new years pic ever.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 5, 2008)

I suppose I could take a picture of my TV....cuz that's all I did for New Years lol


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jan 5, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> Here is me and my neice Alannah. We were our partying.



Oh my gosh! So incredibly adorable. <3


----------



## David Bowie (Jan 5, 2008)

I did lots of illegal things.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jan 5, 2008)

David Bowie said:


> I did lots of illegal things.



Hahahah zach. You're in good company, because technically, I did too.


----------



## David Bowie (Jan 5, 2008)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Hahahah zach. You're in good company, because technically, I did too.




haha yusss! Hi Five!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 9, 2008)

Chris, you have some nice hair going on there.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jan 10, 2008)

*blush* Thank you


----------



## bigdog208 (Jan 11, 2008)

Trying to get going here in the forums. So here are some pics from New Years. 

View attachment Tomnewyears.jpg


View attachment Group new years.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 11, 2008)

bigdog208 said:


> Trying to get going here in the forums. So here are some pics from New Years.


 

Very cute!


----------



## The Cookie Faerie (Jan 13, 2008)

Here's me partying all crazy like.... Water makes me go crazy....


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jan 13, 2008)

water?


hmm.... I think I'll call it that now


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 13, 2008)

Do not attempt to adjust your screen. What you are seeing is a true and accurate depiction of really fat chicks.... and we're wearing party hats even.  This is me on New Year's Eve.


----------



## Ojiryojoji (Jan 13, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Do not attempt to adjust your screen. What you are seeing is a true and accurate depiction of really fat chicks.... and we're wearing party hats even.  This is me on New Year's Eve.



OMG where the hell was I when this awesome party was going on?

Damn! ;P


----------



## Melian (Jan 13, 2008)

Lilly, you look gorgeous! Love the dress.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 13, 2008)

Melian said:


> Lilly, you look gorgeous! Love the dress.



*LILLY you are one hella gorgeous FAT WOMAN!!!!!!!! thanks so much for sharing the beauteiuos pics*


----------



## rabbitislove (Jan 13, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *LILLY you are one hella gorgeous FAT WOMAN!!!!!!!! thanks so much for sharing the beauteiuos pics*



agreed . I tried to rep you, but it won't let me


----------



## The Cookie Faerie (Jan 13, 2008)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> water?
> 
> 
> hmm.... I think I'll call it that now



I'm just akin to the Gremlins is all.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jan 13, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Do not attempt to adjust your screen. What you are seeing is a true and accurate depiction of really fat chicks.... and we're wearing party hats even.  This is me on New Year's Eve.



My God Lilly, you're beautiful! (Oh, yeah, and apparently I'm STILL not allowed to rep anybody yet. I swear it's been more than 24 hours. Seriously!)


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 14, 2008)

Wow. :blush: Thanks everybody. I think this is officially my first picture post here on the BHM board. For those who are curious, these pictures were taken at the Heavenly Bodies NYE Weekend event in Natick, MA. You can read the gossip here if you want to see what other mischeif was afoot.


----------



## Love.Metal (Jan 17, 2008)

This is me [rawkin' the blonde hair, lol] and my best friend. 
I was newly single, in fact this was like the third day of my single-ness. So what better way to celebrate my freedom, and mourn my loss, than drinking lots and lots of....water. Is that what we're calling it now?? 

Everyone else looks like they had a blast. Cute pics, everybody!

<3 Sarah Beth 

View attachment l_129e30ab3cc2302e71e6b2c3b911fe0a.jpg


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 17, 2008)




----------

